# Exchange 2007 Help



## wildmanviper (Mar 30, 2009)

Im not sure if I posted this is the right location but I apologize in advance.

Im running ESX 3.5 VMWare solution on two sun servers with 8 quad core processors and 32 GB of ram each in a virtual environment. Im running 64 bit Windows 2003 Server Operating System and all servers are joined to a domain. The problem I have is that my Exchange 2007 server was deleted without uninstalling it and removing it from the domain first. I have it running in a CCR cluster. The VM was completely removed so I had to build a fresh one but it will not load exchange because the object still exists in Active Directory. I recreated the exchange with the same name, service packs, etc. Im not worried about mailbox or data recovery. I have 12 hours before I can start a solution and 3 days before I leave this site to return home. With 17 servers to build, I would like some suggestions that might speed up the process. Should I use ADSIedit even though its not supported to remove it from AD? Should I use the recoverserver switch and hope that my nodes can connect to the cluster? I dont mind rebuilding and reloading the exchange cluster, the nodes, and all that entails if Im positive ADSIedit will allow a new exchange with the same name to rejoin and load exchange, but Im unsure.

Please let me know your thoughts...and thankyou in advance.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

2 things come to mind.

I know in 2003 you can install exchange with the /disaster recovery switch and as long as everything is named the same it will transfer everything that exists in AD over to the new install.

The oher thing you can do is run the meta data cleanup utility to purge the now defunct DC (and maybe exchange???) from AD.

I have ZERO experience with clusters so both of my suggestions may be copletely off base, but that I all I have to offer.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

See this article:
http://www.petri.co.il/forums/showthread.php?t=32928


----------

